# Kyocera Hydro USB drivers / Trying to find root exploit



## hroark13 (Aug 13, 2012)

::::::::::::::::::::::::EDIT:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Bin4ry has come up with a way to root many android phones

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31545627

UltimateSeo at Android Forums has made a version that will work on the Hydro

http://androidforums.com/hydro-all-things-root/619232-kyocera-hydro-confirmed-working-root.html

I will leave the info in this thread intact, someone may find some use for it
::::::::::::::::::::::::EDIT:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::










Hi all

I am new here, I hope it is OK that I posted this in this forum, if not please delete.

I could not find the ADB USB drivers for the Kyocera Hydro, on the Kyocera web site, so I decided to modify the Kyocera Milano driver to work with this phone

View attachment kyocera_hydro_adb_usb_driver.zip

This driver is for Windows 32/64 systems, and does not have an install utility, you have to manually install from the device manager.

I did this so that I could start trying to find a root exploit on this phone, so far I have had no luck, but I have never tried to find an exploit before, so I am a noob at it.

Maybe if we get more people looking at it, we can find something.

In my opinion the security seems pretty tight, the kernel is patched to other ICS kernel exploits, the file permission are very strict, there is no way to access the boot loader/fastboot that I know of with button combos, or doing an “adb reboot bootloader” command, the stock recovery has less options than most stock recoveries. 

I do not think I have the skills needed to find an exploit, I am hoping some mad genius will come along and be able to find one, of course they will be given full credit for doing such. I am going to post some information and files that may help us find an exploit, please see post number three.






For those who may know me, I am not really starting to do any dev work again just yet, I just want my new phone to be rooted, so that I can do dev work on it at some later time
If we are able to get root, this will probably be the thread I release any stuff I make for this phone, so I made a few "reserved posts" hope that is OK







.,


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 13, 2012)

reserved


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am going to put information and some files in this post that may help someone find a vulnerability, of course there are a lot of things I cannot get because the phone is locked down


*General Info*
This phone has an MSM8655 processor and the ROM and Kernel seem to be made from CAF (Code Aurora) source code using the msm7630_surf platform , of course it would have been modified a lot by Kyocera

Android Version 4.0.4 - Build IML77 - Kernel Version 3.0.8-perf

*Dump of /system*, "adb pull / c:\dump"
It is not a complete ROM, it is only the files I was able read and pull from ADB, it cannot be used for anything, but maybe someone who looks at it may find a hole somewhere.
www.mediafire.com/?cuppd1dj29nvbl1

*De-Compiled .apk and .jar *   These are all the .apk and .jar files in the app and framework folders de-compiled with apktool
https://github.com/hroark13/hydro_decompiled

*De-Odexed "/system/app" Files* All the  /system/app files de-odexed
http://www.mediafire.com/?rs77g1tiwvk2hbv

*De-Odexed "/system/framework" Files* All /system/framework files de-odexed
http://www.mediafire.com/?g12wcmpdpojj1yz

*Kernel configuration* “adb pull /proc/config.gz”
View attachment hydro_config.txt

*Mounts*    "adb shell mount > hydro_mounts.txt"
View attachment hydro_mounts.txt

*Folder Permissions* “adb shell ls –l –R / > hydro_permissions.txt” 
The /data folder is locked down tight so there really is no info about it there, this was a big text file, so I had to zip it
View attachment hydro_permissions.zip

*logcat* "adb shell logcat > hydro_logcat.txt"
View attachment hydro_logcat.txt

*dmesg* "adb shell dmesg > hydro_dmesg.txt"
View attachment hydro_dmesg.txt

*Props*"adb shell getprop > hydro_props.txt"
View attachment hydro_props.txt



Well, if anyone finds anything, has any good ideas, or needs me to upload something else, please post a reply






.


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 13, 2012)

Here are some dial codes I found that work

##22767# or ##BCSMS#	
##25327# or ##CLEAR#	ACCESS CODE
##3282# or ##DATA#	MSL TO EDIT
##33284# or ##DEBUG#	ACCESS CODE
##3424# or ##DIAG#	MSL
##4772579# or ##GPSCLRX#	MSL
##564#		
##72786# or ##SCRTN#	MSL
##786# or ##RTN#	MSL TO RESET
##8378# or ##TEST#	MSL
##9526# or ##WLAN#


ACCESS CODE = SPRINT (777468)


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 13, 2012)

One thing that I found interesting "at least it was interesting to me, hey I am new at this"

/system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/Wifi_Mac_Set.sh

there also seems to be a copy of busybox at /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/busybox

If I do an "adb shell /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/Wifi_Mac_Set.sh"

I get


```
/system/bin/sh: /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/Wifi_Mac_Set.sh: cannot exe
cute - Permission denied
```

If I do a "adb shell mksh /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/Wifi_Mac_Set.sh"

I get


```
mount: Operation not permitted
Unable to chmod /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/busybox: Read-only file sys
tem
Unable to chmod /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/fer_measure_step1.sh: Read-
only file system
Unable to chmod /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/fer_measure_step2.sh: Read-
only file system
Unable to chmod /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/iwpriv: Read-only file syst
em
Unable to chmod /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/kcj_wifi_on.sh: Read-only f
ile system
/system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/Wifi_Mac_Set.sh[45]: /system/etc/firmware/w
lan/volans/KCJ/busybox: cannot execute - Permission denied
/system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/KCJ/Wifi_Mac_Set.sh[69]: /system/etc/firmware/w
lan/volans/KCJ/busybox: cannot execute - Permission denied
MACADDR NOT CHANGE
Unable to chmod /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/WCN1314_qcom_cfg.ini: Read-only
 file system
rm failed for /data/fcc/fcc.zip, No such file or directory
rm failed for /data/fcc/, No such file or directory
rm failed for /system/etc/firmware/wlan/volans/FCC/fcc_daemon, No such file or d
irectory
mount: Operation not permitted
```

I do not know why I can execute that script with mksh






.


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 13, 2012)

Another thing that may be a potential vulnerability is


/system/xbin/updateue

This seems to be the Kyocera System Updater

I really would not know how to exploit this, but I figured I would just point it out, and I am trying to get past my 10 post thingy





.


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have tried using the debugfs exploit from *miloj*, but /data/local is owned by root so I can not "mv /data/local/tmp /data/local/tmp.bak"

I have tried the mempodroid / mempodipper exploit from *saurik* but that vulnerability seems to be patched in this kernel


I have also tried some of the older GB exploits methods with no luck



.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

your link 

www.mediafire.com/?cuppd1dj29nvbl1


----------



## atlharp (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope someone does help with this. I can vouch for Hroark and his work (His kernel work on the ZTE Warp was most helpful). Good luck big guy! Your work is still appreciated!  

Sent from my N860 using xda premium


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 14, 2012)

atlharp said:


> I hope someone does help with this. I can vouch for Hroark and his work (His kernel work on the ZTE Warp was most helpful). Good luck big guy! Your work is still appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my N860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yeah, I am trying to provide a lot of information, just so anyone who wants to help, does not have to waste time on doing  some of the things I am able to do myself, this way they will be more encouraged to help out

do you have a Hydro

I just got mine a few days ago, I like it, it is a pretty good phone


.


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 14, 2012)

OK so I only need two more posts to get to my 10 post thing, so here is a nice picture of my girl friend


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 14, 2012)

shabbypenguin said:


> your link
> 
> www.mediafire.com/?cuppd1dj29nvbl1

Click to collapse




thank you Shabster, I think I can post external links now since this is my 10th post


----------



## atlharp (Aug 14, 2012)

hroark13 said:


> yeah, I am trying to provide a lot of information, just so anyone who wants to help, does not have to waste time on doing  some of the things I am able to do myself, this way they will be more encouraged to help out
> 
> do you have a Hydro
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, but I am trying to steer a friend to it. It looks promising though.


----------



## fordefied (Aug 14, 2012)

*yes finally*

ive had this phone since day one and cant even get a case or screen protector i had to cut one to fit it seems this phone didnt get much air on lauch but i love the wate thing cause i am a auto mechanic and iam always geting my phone wet ,i wish i could help with the root issue but i have no experience and no one to how me the ropes iam sure i could catch on with all help any one game to help a noob who wants needs a master to whom i can ask questions


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 15, 2012)

fordefied said:


> ive had this phone since day one and cant even get a case or screen protector i had to cut one to fit it seems this phone didnt get much air on lauch but i love the wate thing cause i am a auto mechanic and iam always geting my phone wet ,i wish i could help with the root issue but i have no experience and no one to how me the ropes iam sure i could catch on with all help any one game to help a noob who wants needs a master to whom i can ask questions

Click to collapse



this phone is great for the price, I paid $115.00 plus tax at a Boost store,

even if we do not get root, the phone is worth having, so far I am happy with mine

I have not tried getting it wet yet

I even dropped it a couple of times, and it held up pretty good


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 15, 2012)

atlharp said:


> No, but I am trying to steer a friend to it. It looks promising though.

Click to collapse




it is worth it, in my opinion

I have had no problems so far, but it has been less than a week, so who knows


----------



## fordefied (Aug 15, 2012)

hroark13 said:


> this phone is great for the price, i paid $115.00 plus tax at a boost store,
> 
> even if we do not get root, the phone is worth having, so far i am happy with mine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yea iagree it is a durable phone


----------



## fordefied (Aug 24, 2012)

*why is it freezein*

Ive had this phone from its release, it was good at first ,but now it keeps freezing and its so slow i don't know what happened  i had a evo flashed to boost before this phone and it has same snapdragon process er,why is this phone not as smooth ,has any one else experience d  this


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 26, 2012)

fordefied said:


> Ive had this phone from its release, it was good at first ,but now it keeps freezing and its so slow i don't know what happened  i had a evo flashed to boost before this phone and it has same snapdragon process er,why is this phone not as smooth ,has any one else experience d  this

Click to collapse



I was having slow data issues, so I switched to Metro PCS and got the new LG Motion, so far I am very happy with it.

I will probably sell my Hydro, because I can not return it, since I have more than one hour of talk time on it.


----------



## The~Skater~187 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Hroark*

Good to see you back at it Hroark.


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 13, 2012)

::::::::::::::::::::::::EDIT:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Bin4ry has come up with a way to root many android phones

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31545627

UltimateSeo at Android Forums has made a version that will work on the Hydro

http://androidforums.com/hydro-all-things-root/619232-kyocera-hydro-confirmed-working-root.html

I will leave the info in this thread intact, someone may find some use for it
::::::::::::::::::::::::EDIT:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::










Hi all

I am new here, I hope it is OK that I posted this in this forum, if not please delete.

I could not find the ADB USB drivers for the Kyocera Hydro, on the Kyocera web site, so I decided to modify the Kyocera Milano driver to work with this phone

View attachment kyocera_hydro_adb_usb_driver.zip

This driver is for Windows 32/64 systems, and does not have an install utility, you have to manually install from the device manager.

I did this so that I could start trying to find a root exploit on this phone, so far I have had no luck, but I have never tried to find an exploit before, so I am a noob at it.

Maybe if we get more people looking at it, we can find something.

In my opinion the security seems pretty tight, the kernel is patched to other ICS kernel exploits, the file permission are very strict, there is no way to access the boot loader/fastboot that I know of with button combos, or doing an “adb reboot bootloader” command, the stock recovery has less options than most stock recoveries. 

I do not think I have the skills needed to find an exploit, I am hoping some mad genius will come along and be able to find one, of course they will be given full credit for doing such. I am going to post some information and files that may help us find an exploit, please see post number three.






For those who may know me, I am not really starting to do any dev work again just yet, I just want my new phone to be rooted, so that I can do dev work on it at some later time
If we are able to get root, this will probably be the thread I release any stuff I make for this phone, so I made a few "reserved posts" hope that is OK







.,


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 29, 2012)

The~Skater~187 said:


> Good to see you back at it Hroark.

Click to collapse





hey whats up, not really doing dev work, just wanted a new phone, I tried the Hydro

I think Boost was throttling my data, so I switched to Metro, and got the new LG Motion, so far I am pretty happy with it.

I still have the Hydro, so I can do some testing on it, I have searched for a way to root it, and could not find any


----------



## The~Skater~187 (Aug 31, 2012)

hroark13 said:


> hey whats up, not really doing dev work, just wanted a new phone, I tried the Hydro
> 
> I think Boost was throttling my data, so I switched to Metro, and got the new LG Motion, so far I am pretty happy with it.
> 
> I still have the Hydro, so I can do some testing on it, I have searched for a way to root it, and could not find any

Click to collapse



I heard about your trials and tribulations with the Hydro, that's too bad that it can't currently be rooted. How are Metro's data speeds compared to boost?


----------



## hroark13 (Sep 1, 2012)

The~Skater~187 said:


> I heard about your trials and tribulations with the Hydro, that's too bad that it can't currently be rooted. How are Metro's data speeds compared to boost?

Click to collapse





On Boost I was getting like 300 KB dl average, which is horrible

On Metro I get about 3.5 MB dl average way, way better


----------



## tegezee (Sep 1, 2012)

To boot into stock recovery hold:
volume down and the power button...


----------



## mcgraham89 (Sep 17, 2012)

You may want to check out this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

This method rooted my Kyocera Rise.


----------



## hroark13 (Sep 21, 2012)

mcgraham89 said:


> You may want to check out this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
> 
> This method rooted my Kyocera Rise.

Click to collapse



Some people on AF have confirmed that it worked on the Hydro, I will update my OP


----------



## tws49 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Kyocera Hydro*



hroark13 said:


> yeah, I am trying to provide a lot of information, just so anyone who wants to help, does not have to waste time on doing  some of the things I am able to do myself, this way they will be more encouraged to help out
> 
> do you have a Hydro
> others would
> ...

Click to collapse



I also have a new hydro with fully unlimited Boost. I do like this phone more than some of the more expensive ones I've owned.
I'm Not a developer or even close, but I do use Linux. I have tried the Super One Click 2.3.3 program, and every script or batch file I can find
that is supposed to Root the Hydro,  With No Luck at all. If someone could crack this nut I would certainly send them a big thanks
along with a generous donation, as I'm sure many others would.


----------



## The~Skater~187 (Oct 23, 2012)

tws49 said:


> I also have a new hydro with fully unlimited Boost. I do like this phone more than some of the more expensive ones I've owned.
> I'm Not a developer or even close, but I do use Linux. I have tried the Super One Click 2.3.3 program, and every script or batch file I can find
> that is supposed to Root the Hydro,  With No Luck at all. If someone could crack this nut I would certainly send them a big thanks
> along with a generous donation, as I'm sure many others would.

Click to collapse



Try the root method for the kyocera Rise.

Sent from my LG-LG855 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2berto (Oct 31, 2012)

I was able to root my Rise, which is supposed to be a Hydro with a slide-out keyboard.  I used bin4ry's script.  It took several tries, and got a little further each time.

I'm still trying to root my wife's Milano...


----------



## Robertech (Dec 8, 2012)

hroark i owe you sooo many beers, your deodexed apks saved my phone's life when i lost my settings apk and mms apk. for whatever reason they refused to reinstall without being deodexed. you sir are epic


----------



## we350z (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you been able to read the MSL?


----------



## megtanael (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah i have been searching how to read the MSL as well. anyone?


----------



## Xenocyde (Oct 24, 2013)

I rooted my hydro with poot its pretty simple dont even need computer

Sent from my C5170 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Roblewis17 (Jul 9, 2014)

*need root*



hroark13 said:


> ::::::::::::::::::::::::EDIT:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> Bin4ry has come up with a way to root many android phones
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 i need some help rooting hydro elite? have you succeded in doing so or know anyone who has?


----------



## Roblewis17 (Jul 16, 2014)

Use Framaroot 1.9.1  *u can thank me if u like*

Sent from my XT862 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wasabi75 (Aug 2, 2014)

mcgraham89 said:


> You may want to check out this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
> 
> This method rooted my Kyocera Rise.

Click to collapse



I've searched the forums and I find posts confirming this will work for the Hyrdo but when I try it I'm not successful. Can you tell me what option I'm supposed to pick to get it to work on my Hydro?


----------



## Roblewis17 (Aug 6, 2014)

I think you need yo pick the second exploit in Framaroot. It worked for my hydro elite

Sent from my C6750 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SD935Pro (Aug 22, 2014)

*Root method [tested] [works]*

Rooting Methods for Kyocera Hydro Elite C6750
 i've tested with success:

SRSRoot - 1.203vz (2.006vz not working)
w w w [DOT] SRSRoot [DOT] Com 
after install
Reboot phone!
Check if Superuser app is installed,
if not, try again

RootGenius - 1.203vz & 2.006vz 
www [DOT] shuame [DOT] com/en/root
after install
Reboot phone!
Check if KingUser app is installed,
if not, try again


----------



## thisisapoorusernamechoice (Dec 11, 2014)

SD935Pro said:


> Rooting Methods for Kyocera Hydro Elite C6750
> i've tested with success:
> 
> SRSRoot - 1.203vz (2.006vz not working)
> ...

Click to collapse



So I'm probably reaching way too high but any chance of custom ROMs/custom recovery for this phone? Or is it at least being worked on? Pretty please??


----------



## SD_Andriod (Mar 31, 2017)

*Permission Denied*



hroark13 said:


> ::::::::::::::::::::::::EDIT:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> Bin4ry has come up with a way to root many android phones
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




======================================================================
= This script will root your Android phone with adb restore function =
=                      Script by Bin4ry                              =
=                      (15.06.2014) v36                              =
======================================================================

Device type:
0) New Z2 Root Method by cubeandcube (thanks man!)
1) 2014 root (thx jcase for nice pwn binary  and xsacha for the exploit)
2) Xperia Root by cubeundcube
3) New Standard-Root (thx Ariel Berkman)
4) New Xperia Root by Goroh_kun (Xperia Z, Xperia V [JellyBean] ...)
5) Old
6) Old-Special (for example: Sony Tablet S, Medion Lifetab)
G) Google Glass Mode (thx Saurik for the ab file)

x) Unroot

Make a choice: 3
Please connect Device with enabled USB-Debugging to your Computer
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
Doing a Backup first, please confirm this on your device!
Now unlock your device and confirm the backup operation.
Done!
Press any key to continue . . .
Please select the RESTORE MY DATA option now on your device!
Now unlock your device and confirm the restore operation.
Please press any Key when restore is done.
Press any key to continue . . .
Going to reboot now ...
mount: Permission denied
573 KB/s (104576 bytes in 0.178s)
2093 KB/s (2139595 bytes in 0.998s)
2385 KB/s (1165484 bytes in 0.477s)
remote object '/system/bin/ric' does not exist
.
Going to copy files to it's place
mount: mounting /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system on /system failed: Permisson denied
Rebooting again, please wait!
Could Not Find C:\Drivers\Root\ric
Restoring previous Backup! Please select the RESTORE MY DATA option now on your
device!
Now unlock your device and confirm the restore operation.
Please press any Key when restore is done.
Press any key to continue . . .


----------



## hroark13 (Aug 13, 2012)

::::::::::::::::::::::::EDIT:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Bin4ry has come up with a way to root many android phones

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31545627

UltimateSeo at Android Forums has made a version that will work on the Hydro

http://androidforums.com/hydro-all-things-root/619232-kyocera-hydro-confirmed-working-root.html

I will leave the info in this thread intact, someone may find some use for it
::::::::::::::::::::::::EDIT:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::










Hi all

I am new here, I hope it is OK that I posted this in this forum, if not please delete.

I could not find the ADB USB drivers for the Kyocera Hydro, on the Kyocera web site, so I decided to modify the Kyocera Milano driver to work with this phone

View attachment kyocera_hydro_adb_usb_driver.zip

This driver is for Windows 32/64 systems, and does not have an install utility, you have to manually install from the device manager.

I did this so that I could start trying to find a root exploit on this phone, so far I have had no luck, but I have never tried to find an exploit before, so I am a noob at it.

Maybe if we get more people looking at it, we can find something.

In my opinion the security seems pretty tight, the kernel is patched to other ICS kernel exploits, the file permission are very strict, there is no way to access the boot loader/fastboot that I know of with button combos, or doing an “adb reboot bootloader” command, the stock recovery has less options than most stock recoveries. 

I do not think I have the skills needed to find an exploit, I am hoping some mad genius will come along and be able to find one, of course they will be given full credit for doing such. I am going to post some information and files that may help us find an exploit, please see post number three.






For those who may know me, I am not really starting to do any dev work again just yet, I just want my new phone to be rooted, so that I can do dev work on it at some later time
If we are able to get root, this will probably be the thread I release any stuff I make for this phone, so I made a few "reserved posts" hope that is OK







.,


----------



## Atlantisvip (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone found a way to unlock boot loader and root this thing? My 8 year old is driving me crazy to root his phone.


----------



## Dr.Catz (Oct 18, 2018)

*Facing similar problems*

Same here. KingoRoot can root the Hydro with no problem but the bootloader prevents any changes from sticking; the phone's firmware simply reverts any changes to the stock programs. -Dean


----------

